# Smoke Fish Spread (Amberjack)



## gators2000 (Jan 5, 2013)

I smoked some Amberjack a few weeks ago and never got a chance to post the pics.  This is a recipe I've really perfected over the past few years and it came out amazing once again.  We caught several nice AJ's off the West coast of FL and prepared them with the skin on the fillets.  

Lemon Juiced and Garlic Buttered down













Fish 1.JPG



__ gators2000
__ Jan 5, 2013






Closer look













Fish 2.JPG



__ gators2000
__ Jan 5, 2013






Seasoned up and ready to go on













Fish 3.JPG



__ gators2000
__ Jan 5, 2013






Loaded on the smoker













Fish 4.JPG



__ gators2000
__ Jan 5, 2013






I smoke the fish pretty hot using hickory for smoke.  I shoot for about 275-300 and it only took them about 1.25 hours.  just pulled off...













Fish 5.JPG



__ gators2000
__ Jan 5, 2013






Another













Fish 6.JPG



__ gators2000
__ Jan 5, 2013






I then shred the meat, mix the ingredients and enjoy.  I like them with some crystal hot sauce and a Jalapeno on a Club Cracker! 













Fish 7.JPG



__ gators2000
__ Jan 5, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Jan 6, 2013)

Eric, morning.... Good looking AJ....  You add the maters and onions to the mix ??  Great snack....   Dave


----------



## gators2000 (Jan 6, 2013)

Nope. Just leave them on top while its cooking. You can taste the flavor of them in the meat.


----------

